# Have you ever messaged a customer who didn’t tip?



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Whenever I start a DD delivery I text the customer to let them know I’m on my way. You can keep sending messages for a few minutes after completing the delivery.

a couple of times I’ve texted “thanks?” To non tipping customers. This usually happens on stacked orders when one person doesn’t tip


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

ColonyMark said:


> Whenever I start a DD delivery I text the customer to let them know I’m on my way. You can keep sending messages for a few minutes after completing the delivery.
> 
> a couple of times I’ve texted “thanks?” To non tipping customers. This usually happens on stacked orders when one person doesn’t tip


Nope.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ask for her phone # ?


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

shame them to tip next time?

this appears to have a very big backfire probability......


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

SHalester said:


> shame them to tip next time?
> 
> this appears to have a very big backfire probability......


Yeah, like a 1 rating. And I didn't get my food. And he parked on my lawn.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)




----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

ColonyMark said:


> a couple of times I’ve texted “thanks?”


That’s not getting your message across.
Text this instead:
🖕🖕


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

I do recall a driver awhile back I met who would call a customer the day after. A few years ago, I believe I posted about him here with the story. He told me he would basically message every customer when he accepted an order and asked them to confirm their phone number. He would then call them to day after, if they did not tip, and identify himself as the delivery partner and mention politely that he noticed that no gratuity was given on the order and that it is really important to him to give "excellence in customer service" so if there were any issues with the order, he would love their feedback. He then would go to tell me that most of them would seem puzzled on the phone he called and the typically reply was that no the service was great. He would thank them and disconnect. He also said in most instances, tips would show up shortly after that, for the ones that said the service was fine.

Now I do know there is some rule how you should not be contacting customers after the delivery but he says it is ok because it is related to the delivery. I have not seen this individual for sometime now. He could have moved on to something else but a good part of me says he got deactivated over that or some other crazy stunt.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Whenever I start a DD delivery I text the customer to let them know I’m on my way. You can keep sending messages for a few minutes after completing the delivery.
> 
> a couple of times I’ve texted “thanks?” To non tipping customers. This usually happens on stacked orders when one person doesn’t tip


If you go back to their house with a sharp object and scratch “cheap ass” into the hood of their car does that count as “texting”? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

ColonyMark said:


> Whenever I start a DD delivery I text the customer to let them know I’m on my way. You can keep sending messages for a few minutes after completing the delivery.
> 
> a couple of times I’ve texted “thanks?” To non tipping customers. This usually happens on stacked orders when one person doesn’t tip


I thought on DD, a driver has that info 
(tip or no tip) before accepting the delivery?


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I thought on DD, a driver has that info
> (tip or no tip) before accepting the delivery?


No, you can only guess, and DD has become just as good at hiding information as Uber. On DD you don't even know the "true" value of the offer anymore! GH used to display the tip info up front but now only after the delivery. At least with GH the offer is the offer so you can make a pretty good guess on the tip value.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Seamus said:


> No, you can only guess, and DD has become just as good at hiding information as Uber. On DD you don't even know the "true" value of the offer anymore! GH used to display the tip info up front but now only after the delivery. At least with GH the offer is the offer so you can make a pretty good guess on the tip value.


Glad I don't do either one.


----------



## ValleyCockroach43892 (Apr 22, 2019)

Take your L and move on. Interacting with any customers after a delivery is a bad idea. Nothing good comes from it.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> I thought on DD, a driver has that info
> (tip or no tip) before accepting the delivery?


I’m not sure. I just look at the total pay and if I like it I accept. I want to make at least $1 per mile, nothing under $5. And I don’t like to drive more than 7 miles.


----------



## Nosoupforyou (Feb 3, 2018)

ColonyMark said:


> Whenever I start a DD delivery I text the customer to let them know I’m on my way. You can keep sending messages for a few minutes after completing the delivery.
> 
> a couple of times I’ve texted “thanks?” To non tipping customers. This usually happens on stacked orders when one person doesn’t tip


Don't be stupid. Yes it sucks. I never ever not in any way make a comment about a non-tip. Want a tip? Get a better job.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Nosoupforyou said:


> Want a tip? Get a better job.


Ok, and what better job would you expertly suggest?


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ok, and what better job would you expertly suggest?


Seems he works in a soup kitchen.

Perhaps he is offering you a highly paid W2 position at the Salvation Army.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems he works in a soup kitchen.
> 
> Perhaps he is offering you a highly paid W2 position at the Salvation Army.


Awesome! When do I start?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

If i see the person i will tell them . Hey thanks for hooking up the tip it means a lot .
Only if the tip is 7 or more . Right now DD lower rates dd will lose a lot of drivers 
Average order was 7. Now 6.25. But that is far and few. The new average is 2.25 and 2 or 3 dollar tip 5.25 or 4.25 decline decline ! My solution to dd pay cut i quit . I drive lyft where i average 20 an hour .


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Uber's Guber said:


> That’s not getting your message across.
> Text this instead:
> 🖕🖕


But then you are discriminating against people with brown skin who only have one finger on each hand!


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Nosoupforyou said:


> Don't be stupid. Yes it sucks. I never ever not in any way make a comment about a non-tip. Want a tip? Get a better job.


Do you work in a soup kitchen for the Salvation Army?

Does it pay good?

Do you get benefits?

Are there other soup kitchen charities that pay more?

Is getting free soup a perk?

I love soup.

Or should I apply at McDonalds?

Only azking cuz yur tip said I shuld get a noter joob.

Is that what yu did, cuz yu cudnt be profitable?

(No tip, no trip.)


----------



## Nosoupforyou (Feb 3, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Ok, and what better job would you expertly suggest?


If you have to ask I guess you are in the best position available. Keep up the good work. Yes, please by all means be rude to customers. They love when that happens. I'm sure you'll see your tips increase. Good job. \o/


----------



## Nosoupforyou (Feb 3, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> Do you work in a soup kitchen for the Salvation Army?
> 
> Does it pay good?
> 
> ...


I think you are an idiot. But yes, please be rude to the customers. It will improve the tip ratio for sure.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Nosoupforyou said:


> If you have to ask I guess you are in the best position available. Keep up the good work. Yes, please by all means be rude to customers. They love when that happens. I'm sure you'll see your tips increase. Good job. \o/


Typical response from a typical troll.
And to answer your question, yes I do make much more money than you L.


----------



## EasymoneyUbereatsdriver (Jul 31, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I do recall a driver awhile back I met who would call a customer the day after. A few years ago, I believe I posted about him here with the story. He told me he would basically message every customer when he accepted an order and asked them to confirm their phone number. He would then call them to day after, if they did not tip, and identify himself as the delivery partner and mention politely that he noticed that no gratuity was given on the order and that it is really important to him to give "excellence in customer service" so if there were any issues with the order, he would love their feedback. He then would go to tell me that most of them would seem puzzled on the phone he called and the typically reply was that no the service was great. He would thank them and disconnect. He also said in most instances, tips would show up shortly after that, for the ones that said the service was fine.
> 
> Now I do know there is some rule how you should not be contacting customers after the delivery but he says it is ok because it is related to the delivery. I have not seen this individual for sometime now. He could have moved on to something else but a good part of me says he got deactivated over that or some other crazy stunt.


If a driver asked me for my real number I would report him immediately. Those are some dumb customers if they actually did that. As a driver I'm not worried about calling a customer the next day. I'm just worried about getting back out there, and making that paper. They already didn't tip, why let them take even more money out of your pockets (not you, but the person you are referring too) by you wasting time sending them messages when you can just be out making more money?!? Makes no sense to me.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

I have absolutely NEVER messaged a non-tipper or a low tipper. If I did, I wouldn’t be talking about it on a public website.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Driving With A Purpose said:


> wouldn’t be talking about it on a public website.


Because you always use your real name, right? 😐


----------



## Archerette1122 (Jan 6, 2022)

The Jax said:


> I do recall a driver awhile back I met who would call a customer the day after. A few years ago, I believe I posted about him here with the story. He told me he would basically message every customer when he accepted an order and asked them to confirm their phone number. He would then call them to day after, if they did not tip, and identify himself as the delivery partner and mention politely that he noticed that no gratuity was given on the order and that it is really important to him to give "excellence in customer service" so if there were any issues with the order, he would love their feedback. He then would go to tell me that most of them would seem puzzled on the phone he called and the typically reply was that no the service was great. He would thank them and disconnect. He also said in most instances, tips would show up shortly after that, for the ones that said the service was fine.
> 
> Now I do know there is some rule how you should not be contacting customers after the delivery but he says it is ok because it is related to the delivery. I have not seen this individual for sometime now. He could have moved on to something else but a good part of me says he got deactivated over that or some other crazy stunt.


Exactly, I’d be worried that if customer complained to Uber, I would get deactivated!


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Because you always use your real name, right? 😐


Yeah- Charlie Pumpernickel…


----------

